# Please Help!!!



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

Me and the wifey are taking a trip to St. Augustine in September. She promised me I/we could take a chartered trip to catch something big in the Atlantic. My problem is thatI don't knowanyone out there,noramI familiar with any of the game fish that will be around there that time of the year. If anyone has any suggestions, pleasePM me andI will research it. This will probably be my only chance since im in the military at Eglin andourtour here may be coming to a close soon. Please Help!!!

Tight lines!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

try doin a google search and finding some stuff that way...then make some phone calls...then you could narrow your search down to some guides


----------

